
A tale of 132 e's - mkeeter
https://linuxwit.ch/blog/2018/12/e98e/
======
sigwinch28
GitHub staff also disabled all forks of the project, too.

Does anyone know if forks get "caught up" in this repo-disabling process, or
if it was manually enacted by staff?

I get that this broke several bits of GitHub in interesting ways (like the
trending repositories email and display of various bits on the website), but
disabling the repo without explanation seems a bit harsh, even if it is within
the ToS.

